# insufficient privileges?



## bestblackgirl (Nov 24, 2009)

Why is it that sometimes when I click on some threads, I get this message:

*bestblackgirl*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
I'm not trying to delete or edit someone's message. And I have a full subscription so there shouldnt be any reason why my account is waiting activation or disabled.

Can someone please explain to me why that happens? TIA


----------



## Natural Glow (Nov 24, 2009)

What thread is it? Could it be a thread that was deleted by the mods?


----------



## bestblackgirl (Nov 24, 2009)

I dont think so. Sometimes even when I click on a new and current blog, it says that and I kept asking myself why.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Nov 24, 2009)

*BBG, best thing is to submit a ticket to get a direct response from the mods about this strangeness.*


----------



## bestblackgirl (Nov 24, 2009)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *BBG, best thing is to submit a ticket to get a direct response from the mods about this strangeness.*


 

Hmmm How do i do that?erplexed


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 24, 2009)

I think that person has their blog private...


----------



## v2.0 (Nov 24, 2009)

Shahla said:


> I think that person has their blog private...


----------



## Natural Glow (Nov 25, 2009)

bestblackgirl said:


> I dont think so. Sometimes even when I click on a new and current blog, it says that and I kept asking myself why.


 
Oh if it's a blog then it's probably set to where only the person's friends can read it. As for threads I don't know.

To send a ticket you can go up to Contact Us at the top of the page then click Submit a ticket.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 25, 2009)

if you get the vbulletin on a blog, that means the person has made it private for only friends or themselves. if you get it on a thread, it has been poofed. if you get it when you log in, you have a time out or a permanent ban.


----------



## Blckbeautie (Nov 25, 2009)

sometimes that happens to me as well..then after a few moments, it works


----------



## Bliss806 (Dec 9, 2009)

My friend just paid her subscription fee and she can't access anything on the site at all! She is so upset. It keeps giving her that same message and I feel bad because I referred her. We have submitted about four tickets and still no reply. She followed all the steps on the activation email also.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Dec 9, 2009)

Is she behind a firewall or running add-ons with Firefox?


----------



## Bliss806 (Dec 9, 2009)

Well I tried from my computer, hers and her jobs so I don't think so.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 9, 2009)

Bliss806 said:


> Well I tried from my computer, hers and her jobs so I don't think so.


Try PM'ing a mod maybe? Allandra or SVT are the only ones I can think of right now..


----------

